# Plaiting for BTO Class?



## The Greener Side (Jun 28, 2011)

Give him flax seed! It will make his coat shine, I supplement all my horses this year-round.
Synthetic saddles are generally a no-go though. Leather is normally the only thing allowed in show classes. However a black velvet helmet, as long as it is well-kept should do fine.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

UK showing, You cannot have him native and have a sparkly browband on him.

If you want to turn him out as a connemara then you need to turn him out like this lad (my connemara)









I personaly however dont think he looks like a connemara so I would pull his mane and tail, plait him up, trim his legs, put him in a plain flat hunter bridle and turn him out as a show hunter pony. (Snaffle is fine but the style of bridle should be similar to that worn by the connemara i've posted).

I'd also be tempted to put some black make up on him to give his face a bit more definition.

You shouldnt be marked down for lumps and bumps in a BTO class or a RC horse class, you could also try the veteran classes.

Personaly I would go for a tie that compliments the over check in your jacket. My Tweed jacket has a bright red over check so I have a bright red tie with cream dots on it!

To stand out you need to do it for the correct reasons, correct, spotless tack, immaculate attention to detail and a big smile are your best weapons!
Do not get boxed in by the other horses, if nessecary trun a circle to give yourself more space. Be polite to everyone on the show field, but most perticularly the judge and the steward


----------

